
PowerPoint should be banned. This PowerPoint presentation explains why - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2015/05/26/powerpoint-should-be-banned-this-powerpoint-presentation-explains-why/
======
kagamine
We have a guy at work who insists on using PP, including the company template.
Well OK. But when you have only one slide, maybe just put it in an email as
text (it's always a table of info) and save us the bother of downloading a PP
with a lead in and lead out page with your one table of info there in the
middle.

